

 Review my project, Deal Deal Deal - yayitswei
http://dealdealdeal.net

======
yayitswei
My friend and I wrote this app that crawls for deals (from slickdeals.net,
dealnews.com, etc) and presents them in a simple way. You can also subscribe
to particular categories and receive mobile notifications when new deals are
available. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think?

The crawler is written in Clojure and the backend is Rails on Heroku.

~~~
maxawaytoolong
Have you found that it is worth learning Clojure in order to write a crawler?
I am doing a side project which requires a crawler and I've tried to figure
out if this is a good application of Clojure... or if I should just do a bunch
of Perl scripts...

~~~
yayitswei
It definitely took me longer than it would have had I just written the crawler
in Ruby, but I'm enjoying learning Clojure (and thinking in Lisp), and it's
becoming my new favorite language. I'd say go for it! The XML processing is
really mature, and I used cgrand's enlive for scraping.

------
henryalee
looks cool. how did you implement the mobile notifications? sms or
iphone/android push notifications?

~~~
yayitswei
Currently it only supports Android phones using Google's C2DM framework, but
iPhone push is a possibility if there's interest.

